# Quay sunglasses are these any good ?



## Barbie1 (Aug 11, 2017)

I know they are pretty affordable its an australian brand , I kinda like them because they are super cheap and I dont feel like buying 300 dollar sunglasses right now plus they are on sale right now along with swimwear / end of summer sales coming up .Should I buy them ???? If they are really bad quality I dont want them.I hate the really cheap plastic sunglasses.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 11, 2017)

They're definitely cheaper compared to high end designer brands, and I think they have some cool styles. I also think they're not worth the $50-$80 (regular prices) they charge. I say that as someone who owns a pair of Quays.

I have a My Girl in a discontinued configuration (black mirror lenses, white/black marble frames -- for a while they were an ASOS exclusive); I payed $27 + shipping for them versus the $50 which was the regular price at the time. In the end, I'm glad I waited for them to go on sale.

You can find similar styles for less on Amazon and Nordstrom (BP., one of their in-house brands, is the one you want to look at; prices start at $12).

TL;DR: Either wait for a style you like to go on sale or look for a less expensive dupe.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Yeah thanks , I was going to buy mine from revolve clothing they are 39 dollars on sale and a black and pink color the lenses are pink.I get rewards points after 30 days after each purchase because I shop there a lot I buy clothes there normally.So I would get 20 dollars off  the sunglasses if I buy them there  which isnt too bad a deal ..... and the shippings always free no matter how much or little you spend there.


----------



## juraseka (Aug 17, 2017)

I must say one of my favorite brands for sunglasses are Kleo and they are like $15 in the US


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 28, 2020)

jenniferelder said:


> Sorry guys for bringing this old thread up in the list, but I want to know which brands nowadays are the best and the cheapest.



There is no universal "best" because it's so subjective. Also, what's the most you're willing to spend?


----------



## Wiey (Jun 2, 2020)

juraseka said:


> I must say one of my favorite brands for sunglasses are Kleo and they are like $15 in the US



I like it too


----------



## AleesLLD (Sep 3, 2020)

I looked at Quays as they were a cheaper alternative to what I was looking for but ended up buying RayBans and I don't regret it. They feel more expensive than my cheaper models and I highly recommend paying more for better glasses.


----------



## toupeemoor (Oct 13, 2020)

AleesLLD said:


> I looked at Quays as they were a cheaper alternative to what I was looking for but ended up buying RayBans and I don't regret it. They feel more expensive than my cheaper models and I highly recommend paying more for better glasses.



Rayban is a classic, I love their aviators


----------

